# stan element for a newbie?



## skidmor3 (Jan 28, 2015)

New to archery bought a new bow a month ago and love everything about it. got well over 500 arrows threw it getting comfortable seems like the pin is getting more stable! Pro shop set me up with a wrist/ finger release not real crazy about it seems like I prefer holding a release in my fingers better than the wrist strap. Tried the element the other day and really loved how it felt not sure how accurate I could be with it but seems like the right way to shoot. I got the bow and plan on shooting as much as I can 3d over the summer, definitely hunting and hopefully a league next year. also have a 20yd indoor target set up right now. Was wondering the pros and cons of that style release for a newbie or anyone for that matter. might not be the greatest for hunting, I think. could be wrong but I appreciate any info and advice. Thanks!


----------



## daduck (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm no coach but that release will teach u the correct way has done maricles for me and check out Larry wise s book core archery


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

welcome to AT. there are lots of different styles of release aids remember these words; if you find yourself hooked on archery you can pretty much bet you will find yourself shooting many different ones, styles, shapes &sizes ..enjoy each..learn each style.but give each a good amount of time to master , not days but months. mike


----------



## TargetOz (Jan 16, 2013)

I went through 10 release aids just to find the right one...which I discovered after I was coached with right form etc. Out of my 10 I also bought an Element and initially loved it, shot off a stack of arrows but found that as good as it was it relies on a spring tension to fire the arrow, unfortunately there are quite a few variables with consistent shooting, one big one is your ability to fire off a number of arrows verses your stamina/ strength, as you get shooting a number of arrows your ability to pull through a shot with the Element gets less and you...well I did anyway...end up punching it by yanking harder for it to fire, and then to top it off the spring tension varies as it heats up in your hand or changes due to daily temps. Yes all this is only minor in seconds to release but not consistent none the less. Compared to say my Truball HT Pro, irrespective of becoming tired or daily temps etc the sear simply travels on its path until it reaches the end and the arrow is shot. I found the Truball Sweetspot was the best training aid for back tension release because you can set it as hot as you like, draw it to your anchor hit the release and pull through the shot (check out vids from Reo Wilde etc on rotation vs back tension). One other thing, well it happened to me at least, Carter Honey, Scott Longhorn and Stan Element all smacked me in the face. Anyway, just like mike66 said in the end it's what suits you, enjoy ur hunt for the right one.


----------



## skidmor3 (Jan 28, 2015)

Great points on the release could see where fatigue could be a problem being new and shooting a ton of arrows! Will definitely check out truball before spending 200 on the element! I really like holding the release as opposed to the wrist strap, never gave a thought to slipping off and hitting myself that seems like it could hurt. What happens to make the element slip off? My guess would be not holding the thumb safety hard enough possibly, which I could easily see myself doing. What are your thoughts on a thumb release? the archery shop didn't recommend it as it would promote punching the trigger, but with the wrist style, that's all I'm doing now, hard to get the pin to sit where i want it. Great feed back guy's thanks again!


----------



## Pete53 (Dec 5, 2011)

yes buy core archery by larry wise also idiot proof archery by bernie pellerite. just buy a real hinge,i have also owned a stan element and had trouble with the spring tension also.good luck,Pete53


----------



## TargetOz (Jan 16, 2013)

What happens to make the element slip off? My guess would be not holding the thumb safety hard enough possibly, which I could easily see myself doing. What are your thoughts on a thumb release? 

I don't want to say too much bad things about the Element since I'm selling one, why I smacked myself a few times was the sear wasn't fully cocked a mistake on my part but can only happen with this type of release. I had both the Scott Core and still have the Carter Target 4 thumb release. Never did hunting so can't day if they're any good for that like pete23 said hinge release will always be the way to go but if you must buy a thumb release I prefered the Target 4 only because I've got large hands and the Core always felt too small, plus I had to pull apart and modify the Cores trigger pivot as it was binding. The Target in opinion was a crisper release.


----------



## TargetOz (Jan 16, 2013)

*Pete53


----------

